# Official Carolina Touring Car Series schedule,,,2009 classes



## THABIUK (Feb 8, 2008)

CAROLINA TOURING CAR SERIES presented by CAROLINA'S R/C

THE INAUGURAL 2008 CAROLINA TOURING CAR SERIES PURPOSE IS TO REDEVELOP TOURING CAR RACING AND BUILD PARTICIPATION IN THE CAROLINA'S. IT'S FOCUS IS TO PROVIDE A FAMILY FRIENDLY ENVIROMENT WHOSE PRIMARY GOAL IS FUN WITH A COMPETITIVE SPIRIT.

THE INAUGURAL SEASON WILL HAVE 9 RACES, CONSISTING OF TRACKS IN NORTH AND SOUTH CAROLINA. A SPECIAL DOUBLE POINTS RACE WILL BE HELD AT THE FALL TOURING CAR CHALLENGE. THE KEY FOR THE RACERS IN TO BE CONSISTENT, WITH A PRIZE FUND OF OVER $2500.00 THOSE WHO ARE, REEP THE BENIFITS IN THE END.

EVERY RACE WILL HAVE A 12 AND UNDER KIDS CLASS WHERE ANY PARENT, WHO PAYS AN ENTRY FEE CAN HAVE THE CHILD RUN IN THERE OWN SEPERATE CLASS FOR FREE, GIVING THEM THEIR OWN OPPURTUNITY AT TAKING HOME A PLAQUE AND PRIZES. THERE WILL ALSO BE A BANQUET FOR THE RACERS WHERE THE FINAL POINTS AWARDS WILL BE GIVEN.

THIS SERIES WILL BE LIKE NO OTHER, IT IS TIME FOR TOURING RACING TO RETURN TO THE CAROLINAS. DUST THEM OFF, CHARGE THEM UP AND HANG ON, YOUR IN FOR A RIDE.



TIM HABIUK

MANAGER



2008 C.T.C.S. SCHEDULE:

APRIL 5th, 2008

THE GROVE

939 S. ANDERSON RD

ROCK HILL, SC 29730

(803)327-4121

http://www.hobbystop.com/



MAY 17th, 2008

KINGS RACEWAY

738 SOUTH MAIN ST.

KING, NC 27021

(336)983-3969

(NO NITRO TOURING)



JUNE 7th, 2008

CAROLINA RC COMPLEX

4148 CALHOUN MEMORIAL HWY.

EASLEY, SC 29604

(864)295-1209

http://www.carolinarc.com/



JULY 13th, 2008

RC SPEEDWAY

715 N HOOVER RD.

DURHAM, NC 27703

http://www.thercspeedway.net/



AUGUST 2nd, 2008

CAROLINA'S RC

7020-A REAMES RD.

CHARLOTTE, NC 28216

(704)509-5700

http://www.carolinasrc.com/Webstore/Scripts/default.asp



AUGUST 23rd, 2008

CAROLINA RC COMPLEX

4148 CALHOUN MEMORIAL HWY.

EASLEY, SC 29604

(864)295-1209

http://www.carolinarc.com/



SEPTEMBER 7th, 2008

RC SPEEDWAY

715 N HOOVER RD.

DURHAM, NC 27703

http://www.thercspeedway.net/



OCTOBER 4th, 2008

FALL TOURING CAR CHALLENGE

THE GROVE

939 S. ANDERSON RD

ROCK HILL, SC 29730

(803)327-4121

http://www.hobbystop.com/



OCTOBER 25th, 2008

FINAL POINTS RACE AND BANQUET

CAROLINA'S RC

7020-A REAMES RD.

CHARLOTTE, NC 28216

(704)509-5700

http://www.carolinasrc.com/Webstore/Scripts/default.asp



2008 C.T.C.S. RACE FORMAT

ENTRY WILL BE $20.00 EACH CLASS ENTERED, MINIMUM 3 ENTRIES PER CLASS. 

PRE-ENTRIES CAN BE MADE ONLINE AT http://www.rcsignup.com/.

EACH RACE WILL HAVE THE LOCATION AND WHAT RACE NUMBER IT IS.

ENTRIES CAN BE MADE THE DAY OF EVENT. PAID DIRECTLY TO THE TRACK OPERATOR/DIRECTOR.

SIGN UPS BEGIN AT 8:30 AM

OPEN PRACTICE BEGINS AT 9:00 AM

CONTROLLED PRACTICE 9:45-10:30 AM

DRIVERS MEETING AT 10:40 AM

RACING STARTS AT 11:00 AM



ALL ELECTRIC CLASSES:

3 - 5 MINUTE HEATS

1 - 5 MINUTE B-MAIN 

1 - 6 MINUTE A-MAIN FOR TOURING CLASSES, ALL OTHERS 5 MINUTES



NITRO TOURING CLASS:

3 - 5 MINUTE HEATS

1 - 5 MINUTE B-MAIN 

1 - 15 MINUTE A-MAIN



ALL QUALIFYING WILL BE IFMAR STYLE QUALIFYING. THE TOP 8 SPOTS WILL BE SET BY QUALIFYING EFFORTS. 2 BUMP SPOTS WILL BE AVAILABLE THROUGH A B-MAIN, A MINIMUM OF 12 ENTRIES MUST BE ENTERED TO RUN A B-MAIN.

RAIN DATES WILL BE DETERMINED AS NEEDED.



2008 C.T.C.S. CLASSES

STOCK TOURING:

27 TURN STOCK MOTOR / 17.5 BRUSHLESS MOTOR 

6c 4600 NIMH / 2c 5000 LIPO MAX

RUBBER TIRES ONLY

VEHICLE WEIGHT MINIMUM 54 OZ.

BODIES MUST CONFORM TO CURRENT ROAR STANDARDS. NO WEDGE BODIES.

THE 17.5 / 27T CLASS WILL BE A PROBATIONARY CLASS, BASE ON WHAT I HAVE SEEN AND RESEARCHED THE 27 TURNS ARE APPROX. .1 TO .2 FASTER ON SHORTER TRACKS AS WHERE THE 17.5'S ARE SLIGHTLY FASTER ON LARGER TRACKS BY ABOUT THE SAME MARGIN. IF THERE IS A UNQUESTIONABLE DIFFERENCE, THEN MANAGEMENT RESERVES THE RIGHT TO RESTRUCTURE CLASSES, THIS WILL BE DONE NO LATER THAN THE START OF THE THIRD SERIES RACE. NO POINTS WILL BE LOST, JUST RESTRUCTURED.

AT PRESENT, THE SUGGEST GEARING FOR THE 17.5 IS A 3.5 FINAL DRIVE RATIO, ALSO ALL BRUSHLESS MOTOR REGARDLESS OF CLASS MUST HAVE FIXED TIMING.

From the ROAR minutes on BL classes:

Brushless Stock and Super Stock Motor (formerly 19T class) proposal:

Motion: Proposal submitted from manufacturer’s committee with recommended

guidelines and motor specifications for ROAR rule inclusion of brushless technology in

sanctioned racing. Items discussed as to which wind of motor in BL technology to be

accepted as an acceptable equivalent with brushed motors in racing. With the overall

agreement ROAR needs to slow down stock motor racing and find another avenue for

some racers to advance into the intermediate level of racing,

Motion passed unanimously as follows:

Stock: 17.5 brushless technologies are acceptable to compete with 27T brushed

motors. It is believed the 27T motor will have an advantage and most racers will

continue the brushed technology therefore giving the membership another year of

preparation in the gathering of BL equipment. It is also believed, the intent to

slow down stock motor racing will be accomplished with the inclusion of 17.5

brushless motors combined with 27T brushed motors.



13.5 TOURING:

13.5 BRUSHLESS MOTOR 

6c 4800 NIMH / 2c 5000 LIPO MAX

RUBBER TIRES ONLY

VEHICLE WEIGHT MINIMUM 53.8 OZ.

BODIES MUST CONFORM TO CURRENT ROAR STANDARDS. NO WEDGE BODIES.



MODIFIED TOURING:

19 TURN / 10.5 BRUSHLESS MOTOR (TIMING MUST BE FIXED)

4800 NIMH / 4800 LIPO MAX

RUBBER TIRES ONLY

VEHICLE WEIGHT MINIMUM 53.8 OZ.

BODIES MUST CONFORM TO CURRENT ROAR STANDARDS. NO WEDGE BODIES.



1/12 TH SCALE TOURING:

19 TURN / 10.5 BRUSHLESS MOTOR 

4 CELL NIMH PACKS ONLY

SINGLE SPEED TRANSMISSION

FOAM TIRES ONLY

VEHICLE WEIGHT MINIMUM 28 OZ.

BODIES MUST CONFORM TO CURRENT ROAR STANDARDS.



NITRO TOURING:

.15 MOTOR SIZE MAX, NO TURO ENGINES

TWO SPEED TRANSMISSIONS ALLOWED

FOAM TIRES ONLY

VEHICLE WEIGHT MINIMUM 64 OZ.

BODIES MUST CONFORM TO CURRENT ROAR STANDARDS. NO WEDGE BODIES.

(NOT RUNNING AT KING'S RC RACE, TRACK SIZE DOES NOT PERMIT PROPER OPERATION)



2WD GEARBOX (TRUCKS):

19 TURN / 10.5 BRUSHLESS MOTOR

6c 4800 NIMH / 2c 5000 LIPO MAX

RUBBER ROAD TIRES ONLY, NO NOBBIES.

VEHICLE WEIGHT MINIMUM 60OZ.

BODIES MUST CONFORM TO CURRENT ROAR STANDARDS.



F1 TOURING:

27 TURN / 13.5 BL MOTOR 2WD , 19 TURN / 10.5 BL MOTOR 4WD

6c 4800 NIMH / 2c 5000LIPO MAX

FOAM OR RUBBER TIRE 2WD / RUBBER TIRES 4WD

SINGLE SPEED TRANSMISSION

VEHICLE WEIGHT MINIMUM 36 OZ.

BODIES MUST CONFORM TO CURRENT ROAR STANDARDS. NO WEDGE BODIES.



M-CLASS:

RULES TO BE DETERMINED.

ANY AND ALL RULE REVISIONS MUST BE APPROVED BY C.T.C.S.



2008 C.T.C.S. RULES AND SCORING.

THE RACE OPERATION AND COMPETITION RULES WILL FOLLOW ROAR GUIDELINES, ALL INFRACTIONS WILL BE DETERMINED BY THE RACE CONTROLLER AND ARE ONLY SUBJECT TO APPEAL TO THE SERIES MANAGEMENT. APPEALS CAN BE CONDUCTED AFTER THE ROUND IN WHICH THE INFRACTION HAPPENED IS COMPLETED. THE RACE DIRECTOR AND/OR OPERATOR ARE NOT TO IN INTERFERED WITH DURING THE RUNNING OF THE RACE.

TURNMARSHALLING WILL BE ASSIGNED BY 10 CONES MARKED AROUND THE TRACK. EACH DRIVER IS RESPONSIBLE FOR MARSHALLING THIER OWN MARKER, IF THAT RACER IS NOT AVAILABLE TO COVER THIER MARKER THEY MUST HAVE SOMEONE COVER THIER CONE. IF THAT PERSON IS NOT THIER AT THE END OF THE 3 MINUTE WARM UP A ONE LAP PENALTY WILL BE ASSESED TO HIS / HERS LAST QUALIFYING SESSION. 

RESULTS WILL BE POSTED THE FOLLOWING WEEK ON CAROLINA'S RC.COM. POINTS WILL BE AWARDED STARTING AT 200 FOR FIRST, DECREASING IN 10 POINT INCREMENTS. THERE WILL BE 2 THROW OUT'S FOR THE SERIES, BEING THE LOWEST POINTS PLACEMENTS.



2008 C.T.C.S. SPONSORS (at date of printing)

HPI RACING

CAROLINA'S RC, CHARLOTTE, SC

HOBBY STOP, ROCK HILL, SC

MAXAMPS BATTERIES

NOVAK ELECTRONICS

SUMMERFIELD AUTO SERVICE

ITRC CONCEPTS

ANY INQUIRIES IN SPONSORSHIPS CAN BE FORWARDED TO:

TIM HABIUK

704-545-2242

5101K STONEY POND LANE

CHARLOTTE, NC 28217

[email protected]

SPONSORS WILL RECEIVE RECOGNITION SEVERAL TIMES AT EACH EVENT PRIOR TO, DURING AND AFTER EACH EVENT.

SPONSORS WILL BE LISTED ON RCSIGNUP.COM AS SERIES SPONSORS. AS WELL AS ON EVERY SITE THIS SERIES WILL BE POSTED.

SPONSORS WILL HAVE THERE LOGO PRINTED ON EACH PLAQUE AWARDED, THERE WILL BE TOP 3 PLAQUES AWARDED IN EACH CLASS AT EACH RACE, WITH SERIES PLAQUES BEING AWARDED AT THE CONCLUSION OF THE SERIES.

PRIZES THAT SPONSORS DONATE WILL BE GIVEN AWAY AT THE CONCLUSION OF THE SERIES, WITH PRIZES BEING RAFFLE THROUGHOUT THE SERIES SCHEDULE.

ALL PROCEEDS FROM SPONSORS, ENTRIES AND DONATIONS WILL BE FORWARDED TO THE SERIES PRIZE FUND. ALL THE PROCEEDS WILL BE CATALOGED AND WILL BE DISCLOSED AT THE SERIES BANQUET.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

For all those that want to pre-register, and are looking for event time lines, I pasted the info below.


2008 C.T.C.S. RACE FORMAT

ENTRY WILL BE $20.00 EACH CLASS ENTERED, MINIMUM 3 ENTRIES PER CLASS. 

PRE-ENTRIES CAN BE MADE ONLINE AT http://www.rcsignup.com/.

EACH RACE WILL HAVE THE LOCATION AND WHAT RACE NUMBER IT IS.

ENTRIES CAN BE MADE THE DAY OF EVENT. PAID DIRECTLY TO THE TRACK OPERATOR/DIRECTOR.

SIGN UPS BEGIN AT 8:30 AM

OPEN PRACTICE BEGINS AT 9:00 AM

CONTROLLED PRACTICE 9:45-10:30 AM

DRIVERS MEETING AT 10:40 AM

RACING STARTS AT 11:00 AM


----------

